# How to protect yourself in Heartbleed's aftershocks



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Businesses should not only know about Heartbleed, they should have already implemented Heartbleed fixes by now. If your bank, favorite online merchant, or software provider hasn't yet, close your accounts and find new ones. That's my first bit of advice on how users should handle Heartbleed.

Heartbleed really is that bad. Your user-ids, your passwords, your credit-card numbers, everything you place online is potentially in play for hackers. You can not fool around with this.

Read More


----------

